# How to start over the right way?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

so I haven't officially lost the last fish but he is close and I'm sure he won't make it past tonight. After this columnaris and Ich outbreak I am super worried about getting this tank cleaned out and starting over with it. How can I assure myself that there will be no disease left in it so that I can start new and cycle it properly etc. and finally bring in new goldies? I have read anything from letting it dry out completely, to adding new water and salt and raising the temps to upper 80's and I'd like to know what is most recommended by everyone on here. Thanks again!


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

bleach will kill any kind or nasty you have.. including the fish =) let it sit is good, bacteria cant grow that way. also go the distance and take the gravel out and rinse it and such to make sure you got it all dry


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

either way will work but id just take the easiest and safest rout. like he said let it dry for a week make sure everything has dried completely rocks and everything. just make sure the tank is cycled before adding anything. you may want to concider smaller fish for your tank this time around. goldfish should live in ponds.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Drying out won't do it by itself. You're gonna need the bleach. A solution of 1/10th bleach & 9/10ths water will do the trick. Tear it all down and scrub everything with this stuff, then let it dry. Then rinse it clean again with plain water, and then set it all back up again. Don't reuse the same gravel.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I actually do want to keep fancy goldfish I have read that as long as each fish has 10 gallons they should be ok? I have a tropical tank currently at my parents house that I take care of with 5 buenos aires tetras, a neon barb, 2 cories and a Bristlenose and I really want to try keeping goldies as I think they have awesome personalities and beautiful colors and would love to keep them.

I will use the bleach and buy new gravel. Thanks!! I'll let you know how everything goes and will probably periodically check in with questions about my cycle!

Ps. My last fancy did die- Poor things


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

goldfish are a pain to keep in a aquarium they get so dirty its really a hard job keeping it nice. cant believe i was right about bleach! smarter than i think i am


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

10 gallons is way to small for even a fancy goldfish http://www.personintheworld.com/wp-content/gallery/pictures/goldfish.jpg


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you said you have a 40 gallon breeder tank? That is actually a nice size for fancy goldfish. They don't require a lot of depth, but they appreciate a lot of surface area. However, next time don't get 4 because that tank isn't big enough to support 4 full grown fancies. 

My suggestion is this:
1. Buy a test kit that tests for at least pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. If you can get testers for KH and GH that's good, too.
2. Try a fishless cycle instead of cycling with fish in
3. Make sure you have A LOT of filtration. On a 40 gallon breeder you wan't at least 400 gph of filtration. 
4. Once the tank is cycled, start with just 1 fish and allow the tank time to stabilize. Then add a 2nd (which I highly recommend you quarantine for 30 days in a separate tank). 
5. Stick with 2 goldfish, MAYBE 3 at most, but 2 will not be overcrowded.

Good luck, hope it works out better this time.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep- 40 gallon breeder not regular. I will definitely go for 3 fancies only next time (one at a time) thanks! There is always the possibility for an upgrade to a larger tank if I feel they are crowded when they get bigger I won't leave them in 

I haven't really disinfected the tank yet, though I dumped out the water and everything and its been sitting there. Will do it on the weekend and hopefully start my cycle. Thank you everyone for the advice


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't forget to bleach under the tank's rim, where germs often hide. Bleach the filter , too, and any other equipment that may contact the water.


----------

